# nerdy post about 8bits music (nintendo)



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ockay for some its not real music but for some nerds , 8 bits music rule back in there youth, i recall Zelda theme, metroid 

What do you guys think of video game music , im talking of nes because im like almost 38 yrs so i play Nintendo in my youth, but i dont have a playstation 4 i drop out of new video game i preffer retro.

Remenber this awesome game called ultima exodus or bard's tale?? 
they sure had cool music.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

I really do enjoy video game music actually. Soundtracks to Skyrim, Morrowwind, Zelda are all very incredible... as long as the music is rich and highly descriptive then that is definitely key here.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I like it. Creating cool tunes with the most limited means and most crappy sounds. Every composer should be able to do that.
There's a very nice retro game called Shovel Knight. It has NES inspired graphics and music, check it out.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Also Duck Hunt on NES has some fabulous music there too... Great game with the light gun way back in the day. And not silly either.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

To slightly change the subject, I love the 8 bit versions of progressive-music pieces that have been done.

There's a bunch of them on YT.

Yes - Close the Edge






Genesis - Los Endos






Gentle Giant - On reflection


----------

